# In the Trenches...



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

This is starting to feel like a war zone... @Deuce Da Masta fulfills a wish for me a few months ago, and bombards me with a ton of sticks. He takes me up on trade offer for a box of RP Edge Missiles and I include some nice ordnance along with the box, and before he even knows what I've sent him he has fired back with a ridiculous number of amazing sticks... Thanks Patrick, these bad boys look freaking amazing, and I'm going to smoke that well-aged Oliva lancero tonight!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Looking like the battle of the Somme over there.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Trade wars. This is getting ugly, LOL
Great hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the trade bud! Hope you enjoy smoking through em


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Thanks for the trade bud! Hope you enjoy smoking through em


I have no doubt that I will... Pretty much just pushed my humidors to max capacity. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeeeezzzzz! 

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome. The La Imperiosa is a great cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice job! Great selection of [email protected]


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Sick!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Polar bears don't seem to fight fair.


----------

